# Ford door chime #[email protected]?(^%#@!!



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

I traded my '01 Chevy in for a new Ford. I like everything about the Ford except for the damned door chime--- it is driving me crazy. It is the loudest and most obnoxious bong I have ever heard. It goes of too often to remind me of too many things I don't really need or want to be reminded of. I finally figured out how to kill the seat belt reminder bong..... 'turn key off three times, buckle and unbuckle seat belt nine times, hit brake two times, on and on." I don't need to be reminded about my seat belt; I never drive without it buckled. If I am driving from one field to another or on a two-track road at less than 10 miles an hour, I don't want to be constantly reminded to buckle up with a BONG, BONG, BONG,.....

And the key-in-ignition bong is equally annoying... Every time I open a door the BONG, BONG, BONG goes again. And on a deer hunt the door chime quickly becomes a "deer alert!" _There's a nice buck right over there.... let me step out and get the glasses on 'im[/i BONG, BONG BONG... ****, I'll bet that was a nice one but he's gone now!(No, I don't shoot from the road or truck.)

Anybody know how to strangle, kill, or otherwise disable the chime in a Ford? I can see the chime through a small vent in the dash but I can't see a way to get my hands on it. I have considered a .22 slug through the vent or maybe a sharp knife but I don't want to disable the whole truck. The dealer refuses to kill the chime because of "federal law requirements." I would consider a paid assassin (to kill the chime, not the dealer.)

Can anyone help? How can I preserve the remaider of my sanity and rid my life of the terrible BONG??_


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You need to settle down a little; so much talk about bongs is going to get this one moved to the gut pile, j/k :lol: :lol: Most call it a chime.

I found this: http://www.f150online.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-42361.html

*I would be very careful as this post is like 6 years old and you are messing around with the same wire harness where your airbag could be activated; that would be a $1,000+ accident*. My neighbor was a Ford service writer until just a few months ago; I just sent him an email, let's see what he says.


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks H29! Very interesting info. Of course, you are right, I do need to settle down a bit, maybe get a little sunshine. Too much cabin fever I guess.

The sound started out as a chime but it quickly went to a bong, then to a BONG, and then a BONG, BONG, BONG. After reading your post I immediatey went for my wire cutters. I was restrained by my wife and several others and taken to a padded room. I will wait to see if your friend can provide anything more definative on the '07 model. 

I am very obliged for your help. Please feel free to submit a billing for your services and I will give it my immediate attention.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> All these warning chimes are for the greater good since the average Ford owner is ummm...challenged. *\-\*
> 
> I'm sure you are the exception. :wink:


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: o-||


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

**** you fatbass, **** you. :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> All these warning chimes are for the greater good since the average Ford owner is ummm...challenged. *\-\*
> 
> I'm sure you are the exception. :wink:


I am not offended; I will still tow you out when you get stuck; those dodges have the really nice tow hooks on the front, yet nothing on the back; I wonder why that is??? :lol:

And the Dodges don't even have chimes since engineers were smart enough to know that anyone smart enough to buy one would also be smart enough to not realize what a chime is from all of the ringing in the head (from real bongs not just loud chimes) or they just want to imagine that it really does have a hemi and it is like Kit; where the car talks to them; big selling point; even has a big hole in the head rest so as to not mash down the curls in the mullet---touchê!!!

Well, in speaking to the neighbor he confirmed the warnings in that post that you really are playing with fire as that is one of the many integrated features in the door locks such as not allowing the door to lock when the key is in the cylinder; he said that it is a little tricky. Why not just disconnect the chime? Didn't you mention that you located it? That would be much less risky than cutting a wire (likely more difficult, but less of a bill from Ford later for undoing the "fix"); he was not even sure if it has its own wire, but all integrated in one unit???

As an owner of an '06; I have a hard time understanding the real issue; simply remove the key when opening the door, correct? I have not ever had an issue with that; the radio will even stay on as long as you want even with the key removed until the door is opened. Maybe you should get the Benz or Audi that has the key that does not even have to be in the cylinder. If the headlights are on auto; that will not sound and you also have the seatbelt issue corrected, so that should do it, right?

Any ways, good luck!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> It's our experiences that shape our personal likes and dislikes. *I have only ever been stuck or stranded in Fords*!


Funny, that is what my girl friends in high school said they liked the best about my Fords. :shock: Magically, the truck would get 'unstuck' on it's own. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> The hooks are closest to the tires with the most weight-that's called using the "laws of physics". :roll: Many mud and snow tires designed for light truck use are directional and actually provide more grip in reverse, so again, the front hooks are put where they can do the most work. If you are gonna pull another vehicle on the road, you use the ball hitch for safety. You should know that.


Did you not notice this little emoticon ":lol:" I was totally joking and you misunderstood it to boot; I was saying that Dodges are only meant to be towed, therefore the hooks are in the front (erroneously implying that Fords don't have front hooks) while the Fords are built to be doing the towing (erroneously implying that they have special rear tow hooks), man get it right, :lol:, please take notice of the previous smiley face titled "LOL." Just razzing you man, although I am thoroughly dissapointed with no response regarding the special mullet head rest "I don't care who you are; that was a funny joke!"


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> > It's our experiences that shape our personal likes and dislikes. *I have only ever been stuck or stranded in Fords*!
> 
> 
> Funny, that is what my girl friends in high school said they liked the best about my Fords. :shock: Magically, the truck would get 'unstuck' on it's own. :mrgreen:


I think the more likely reason was Fatbass' level of sobriety, which Ford is probably responsible for since they ride so smooth (not as much beer being lost because of all of the bumps and sloshing around) and more beer being packed along due to more cup holders and interior room :lol: :lol: not to mention his third reservoir under the hood with a hose leading right to the instrument panel; kind of an emergency coolant for the operator. I actually have heard of someone doing that; is that not the dumbest thing that you have ever heard of, can you say WT?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I had a buddy that ran a tap off a keg in his tool box in back. Ran the line through the back of the cab, into the console. He worked at a beer distributor and the tool box was just a big cooler for his beer.


That guy had it all; a friend like you to keep him sober by stealing all of his beer and an endless supply; you guys are probably best pals to this day? As long as you don't _/O _/O in his truck.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Back to the question at hand. Find the "door chime" trace the wires back and cut/wire nut them or if possible, pull them if they are located in some sort of terminal block. Problem solved. Now, back to poking fun at fords..........
I would own a ford if.........I didn't mind breaking down in my driveway on occcasion.
I would own a ford if.........I needed a good boat anchor.
I would own a ford if.........I needed a good mechanical challenge.
I would own a ford if.........I had little or no functional brain matter.
I would own a ford if.........I needed to keep the dust off my garage floor.
I would own a ford if.........I had a fuel truck to follow me around.
I would own a ford if.........It came with a lifetime supply of free parts (and a mechanic)
I would own a ford if.........I was forced to.
I would own a ford but......I own a cummings and duramax is next in line.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

greatwhitehunter said:


> Back to the question at hand. Find the "door chime" trace the wires back and cut/wire nut them or if possible, pull them if they are located in some sort of terminal block. Problem solved. Now, back to poking fun at fords..........
> I would own a ford if.........I didn't mind breaking down in my driveway on occcasion.
> I would own a ford if.........I needed a good boat anchor.
> I would own a ford if.........I needed a good mechanical challenge.
> ...


Of course (on the same level of dumb and ******* humor), here is where it all began:
1-the original ******* shirt/sticker
2-Ford's rebuttal (I can not find it on the web anywhere) was a t-shirt with a mullet fellar pushing his broken down Chevelle stating "truth be told, those who would rather push a Chevy than drive a Ford usually do." Now that is funny!


----------

